# Family with 16 Children murdered



## ShelleyK (Jul 14, 2009)

http://www.cbsnews.com/blogs/2009/07/10/crimesider/entry5151113.shtml

I was just watching the news and the person that was responsible for heading this whole thing, was a Karate instructor and  he used to be in the Army National Guard too...
Im appalled that a martial artist would be a part of something so brutal!!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 14, 2009)

:rpo:

Right.

Automatic death sentence to be carried out IMMEDIATELY upon conviction. No appeal.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 14, 2009)

I saw this headline on CNN and was sadden. Hope goes to the children that they will find suitable families to go to afterwards and larger hope that they will remain together but not likely. 
I agree automatic death sentence, no stays, appeals or anything. 



I presume that the little smile on the end of the subject was a typo? 


> Family with 16 Children murdered *: ) *


----------



## searcher (Jul 18, 2009)

No automatic death sentence. I want these things myself. I want them to beg for death before they are allowed to die. They need to feel the suffering that those kids are going to feel for the rest of their days.


Its things like this that make me want to give up on society and let it fall.


----------



## Archangel M (Jul 21, 2009)

To add to the tragedy.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/07/21/florida.slain.couple/index.html?eref=rss_topstories



> Also a man police believe organized the slaying of the couple told authorities he knew the victims and *received financial support from them for a martial arts studio that he ran*, according to court documents.
> 
> Leonard Patrick Gonzalez Jr., 35, is one of seven people charged with murder in connection with the couple's death. An affidavit for a search warrant for Gonzalez's van noted the connection between him and the couple, but gave no other details.
> "My understanding is, through speaking with the investigative agencies, that Mr. Gonzalez sought donations from a variety of community and business leaders and that perhaps Mr. Billings did not lend him money, but donated to this academy for children," Crystal Spencer, attorney for the Billings family, told CNN Monday.
> ...


 
How long will we keep buying into this "martial arts makes better people" crap?


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jul 26, 2009)

ShelleyK said:


> Im appalled that a martial artist would be a part of something so brutal!!



Martial Arts can make someone a better person. So can art, zen, religion (how about that for a can of worms) science, parenthood etc. MA is not a magic bullet, and does not change the underlying person.

If you are a person would could murder over a dozen people like this, then MA will not change that. And neither is there anything in MA that automatically weeds out potential criminals.

All in all, MAist are just people. Some are wise and honorable beyond, some are just scum, and the rest are just people.


----------

